# 2 nice bucks I mounted from this past season



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow!!! Awesome bucks! Congrats! Are those bow or gun kills?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DSTRick (Dec 10, 2009)

Illinois deer is a muzzleloader kill and the MI deer was taken with a bow.


----------



## Himthrume (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet!!!!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

What earliners are you using? They look great.


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice deer and work!


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

wow!!!!!!!


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## DSTRick (Dec 10, 2009)

I believe that these were the new liners from Mckenzie by eppley. Usually use the regular Eppley's.


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i like the first one the best


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW Nice Bucks Congrats Man :thumbs_up


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice job .
I like the look of the dried velvet on the first buck .


----------



## DSTRick (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

Great job bud


----------



## Easlo (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice deer...really like the Michigan buck.. I'll be hunting this year in upper Michigan...Traverse City area.


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

Man that is some awesome work and 2 nice bucks at that


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

They are both magnificent


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice bucks


----------



## GA.BOY446 (Apr 1, 2011)

The first one has the tine length and the second one has the mass! They are coool bucks!


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

Both are great deer. The second one has a lot of character, and mass.


----------



## savagelh (May 6, 2011)

very nice work. That first one would be a true world class deer if he had stronger brow tines but both beautiful trophies none the less.


----------



## DSTRick (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks again for the compliments guys. Yeah if only he had some longer brows, looks like he broke off the left side sometime in the velvet stage of growth.


----------



## svanderploeg (Mar 9, 2010)

Those are sweet!


----------



## archery146 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow! Dried velvet from a muzzle loader kill. I wonder why he didn't rub it all off? Nice mounts!


----------



## Bob James (Jul 27, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nice buck.


----------

